# Shimano Alfine Hub



## macs (Jul 10, 2008)

who's been using one of these and how will it fare when faced with good old british mud (peak district to be precise)? and what sprocket size do you use? 18t or 20t? Can they be used with a chain tensioner like i do with my ss? any other thoughts on them? or should i just convert to a 1x9 system?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

They are apparently very useful in the mud, I may have a wheel built up with one of these for the winter but it's one of several options. The black one looks really nice or it would do with nice rotors. Here are 2 links you may find interesting:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=233206

https://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/io-id-08-30776

Does anyone have a price for it in the UK?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I couldn't find one anywhere in the US. There are some Nexus red label hub to be had still, it is said to have the same guts as the Alfine. Unlike the Alfine, no disc on the Nexus, just the Shimano drum, maybe someone makes a disc adapter for the Nexus. I purchased an SRAM i-Motion 9 (because it was all that was around 3 weeks ago, now I see those are all out here in the States).

I read one rider only got a few season out of his Shimano before it ate itself. Not tough like the old Sturmey Archer 3 speeds, to their defense there are lots more parts inside. I'm going into the new internal 8-9 speed hubs expecting the worst, hoping to be surprised.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

pursuiter said:


> I read one rider only got a few season out of his Shimano before it ate itself.


The Alfine should last a lot longer than the Nexus hub if that is what your talking about.:thumbsup:


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

I have been using one on a dh rig for a few months now, it is still working fine. 
here is another link: http://hubstripping.wordpress.com/ great info about all internal hubs.

you can get the alfine at harris.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Monkeybike said:


> ...you can get the alfine at harris.


Just back in stock, order while they last!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

EGF168 said:


> The Alfine should last a lot longer than the Nexus hub if that is what your talking about.:thumbsup:


The red stripe Nexus is supposed to have the same guts as the Alfine, I have no idea if this is true or not.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

“The internal gears turn on bearings rather than bushes, so the Alﬁne feels slicker and should last longer.”

They were talking about the Inter-8 Nexus so I don’t know if that applies to the red stripe version or not.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

The first place to look in the US for the Alfine hub is Harris Cycles. If they don't have it, you probably can't get it.

The original Nexus-8 did not last long on trails, mine made it 4 months before splitting the half shaft.

The Nexus-8 Red Band is better, roller bearings instead of bushings, and the half shaft is machined steel instead of cast. Still not rated for trails, but it will hold up reasonably well.

The Alfine adds a roller clutch, quicker engagement, and less noise (geared hubs have a traditional "clicky" noise in certain gears, the Alfine does not). It is rated for "light xc use" whatever that means. I've only got one a few months ago (since I live in the land of " I want a dérailleur because every one else uses one..") so I don't have long term info on it. But it does ride better than the red-band.

I'm running a 21t cog - only the 18t cog comes with the fancy chain guide (I've seen a 20t with the chain guide, but I can't get them). The Alfine is sold with the trigger shifter, the Red-Band with the twist shifter. They can be interchanged, but the trigger is designed to avoid over-shifting, which can temporarily put the hub one gear higher. The Twist shifter is 1/2 the price, has a lighter touch (good for kids), and breaks really easily if you shift past the end stop.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

would it be stupid to try to put one of these on a CX bike?


----------



## Chris Klein (Feb 23, 2008)

I am looking at these as well (alfine) - does anyone know how they compare to Sram I-9's? I would like to run 6 bolt and if I understand correctly you just remove a cap on the SRAM version. What other brands are there? I am new to this but very interested.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Chris Klein said:


> I am looking at these as well (alfine) - does anyone know how they compare to Sram I-9's? I would like to run 6 bolt and if I understand correctly you just remove a cap on the SRAM version. What other brands are there? I am new to this but very interested.


I have not been able to find much on the I-9 yet, the coaster brake version is available here, have not seen the disc version (however, Harris Cycles was listing them). The best review I've read on them is here: http://www.velovision.com/mag/issue29/vv29hubgears.pdf

Basically, it is heavier (than a Rohloff!) cost ~2x as much, doesn't shift as well. On the bright side, it has a larger range, and you'd hope it was as tough as a Rohloff if it weights more and only has 60% the gear range? If I can get my hands on one, I'll probably give them a try.

You can put 6-bolt ISO rotors on an Alfine with a $10 adapter.

As for putting one on a CX bike, that depends. If it is for mud performance, you would probably want it tensionerless, so you'd need horizontal wheel mounts, sliders or an eBB. You should probably try one to see if a) the gear range is enough, and b) your's OK with the weight. When you hoist up the back of the bike, light does not come to mind.


----------

